# hackle-less bwo patterns (and dries in general)



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Alright ladies and gentlemen, we all know about the ridiculous hair fad and the limited supply of hackle for tying. I can't afford hackle right now. :OX/: 

What are some good go to hackle-less patterns for bwo dries and or any other dry fly? I'm thinking some deer hair patterns like a sparkle -dun type? 

Feel free to chime in while I wait for the fad to pass. :O•-:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I tie the old No Hackle dry fly with foam for the wings in place of the Duck Quill feathers. It floats well and you can trim the wings to whatever shape you want. Make sure you splay the tail and put the wings on the side of the fly body.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Sparkle Duns are always a good option.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk hair caddis with a pea**** ribbing instead of hackle.
Hackless humpies.
Foam hopper patterns

You need to remember that the hair fad thing involves saddle feathers more than necks. Get the pre-sorted neck feather packs, in the right size and color. Not cheap, but beats throwing down a couple c-notes for a neck. And these are great for the casual tier when you are just doing a couple dozen of each pattern.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Elk hair caddis with a pea**** ribbing instead of hackle.
> Hackless humpies.
> Foam hopper patterns
> 
> You need to remember that the hair fad thing involves saddle feathers more than necks. Get the pre-sorted neck feather packs, in the right size and color. Not cheap, but beats throwing down a couple c-notes for a neck. And these are great for the casual tier when you are just doing a couple dozen of each pattern.


Seems the 100 packs are still way more expensive than what they used to be. Couldn't find any up here in Logan, might have to order them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to know Lehi. Its been several years since I bought any hackles, or even the 100 packs. I only tie a couple hundred flies/year, and it seems I can find what I need in my materials box.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite BWO patterns is a little palomino midge. I tie mine with an extended body of larva lace, a thorax bump of dubbing or pea****, and a pulled over zelon wing. No hackle. Great little bug.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

lehi said:


> Alright ladies and gentlemen, we all know about the ridiculous hair fad and the limited supply of hackle for tying. I can't afford hackle right now. :OX/:
> :O•-:


Sportsman's Warehouse in Midvale had plenty of Whiting 100 packs and 1/4 saddles, priced at near-nromal prices (I think $19.99 for the 100 packs, I forget how much for the 1/4 saddles).

The fad hasn't passed yet, but they are not buying near as much from the fly shops anymore as they have sourced the feathers themselves. This means that IF you can find them in the shops, they should be near-normal price.

Hopefully you can now afford some :lol:

Oh yeah, SPARKLE DUNS and HAIRWING DUNS!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hardly touch dry fly hackle. I've been tying sparkle duns and chain-stitched compara-duns for several years. What I like about the chain-stitched extended body is the ability I have to take the extended portion and pull it down under the hook making it into an emerger or cripple. This tie can imitate most of the mayflies. I have found it very productive on the BWOs.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I hardly touch dry fly hackle. I've been tying sparkle duns and chain-stitched compara-duns for several years. What I like about the chain-stitched extended body is the ability I have to take the extended portion and pull it down under the hook making it into an emerger or cripple. This tie can imitate most of the mayflies. I have found it very productive on the BWOs.


Care to share a recipe or link? I can't seem to find a good recipe for a chain stitched comparadun.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://troutseeker.blogspot.com/2008/04 ... flies.html

This is one link. I actually like this style for the smaller mayflies. Somewhere on the provided link I have a picture of a whole bunch of Chain-stitched BWOs and PMDs. The technique is not hard once you've seen it done.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://troutseeker.blogspot.com/2008/05/chain-gang.html


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang those look cool. Can't seem to find instructions or a video. I'll keep hunting


----------

